# low enough for an r32?



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

mike thinks his is. cripes








































his daily driving trunk trim. his show one is tip top secret
















any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: low enough for an r32? ([email protected])*















wow looking fine!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: low enough for an r32? (ryanmiller)*

Wow....that looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: low enough for an r32? (Retromini)*

1st mk5 i've EVER liked on air when viewing a full shot of the car


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: low enough for an r32? (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_1st mk5 i've EVER liked on air when viewing a full shot of the car










i think it's the first mk5 on bags without reverse rake








it's different, we're happy with how it turned out. so is mike (we hope)


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: low enough for an r32? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

i think it's the first mk5 on bags without reverse rake








it's different, we're happy with how it turned out. so is mike (we hope)

much better when raked like that (even though the others on air are still a tad front raked when comparing rockers/skirts). i know i keep saying this, but eff those mk5 rear fenders. it just looks so much more natural for the car to sit like that.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hawt


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: low enough for an r32? ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
omg thats hot


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

Big huge thanks to Jason and Zach for such an amazing job...I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

How much did you pay?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*








We talked about this car awhile ago








Nice work bda-felgen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ 
Nice work bda-felgen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchhorrorbusiness* »_How much did you pay?

each car is quoted on a case by case basis.


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Dear Nunzo,
Gawd. Damn.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sincerely,
Matt


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo Turd)*

Very nice! I'm kinda upset I missed the opportunity to check out this build in person, glad to see everything turned out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

yeah me too, but we should still continue on what we were talking about


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

Damn! Just damn.









Like I said before Mike. Best looking R out there hands down. Great work bda.


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

hot damn, nice work! Now that this is done maybe I'll see you out and about some more?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks awesome!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Looks great man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (kidshorty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidshorty* »_hot damn, nice work! Now that this is done maybe I'll see you out and about some more?

hardeeharhar








we should have another r32 coming over after h20 so maybe not


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks banging http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

oh my...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: low enough for an r32? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
his daily driving trunk trim. his show one is tip top secret
















any questions, feel free to ask









I have a question. I am about to finally get off my lazy ass and make a cover for my floor(ive been using the stock floor). How do you remove the one pictured above? Any inprogress shots?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: low enough for an r32? (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
I have a question. I am about to finally get off my lazy ass and make a cover for my floor(ive been using the stock floor). How do you remove the one pictured above? Any inprogress shots?


you put down the rear seats and lift the edge of the floor from the back. everything is removable since the battery is in the trunk.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks sick mike!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is that a strawberry airfreshner?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: low enough for an r32? ([email protected])*

great work nunzo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_is that a strawberry airfreshner?









cinna-berry


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_
cinna-berry

smellsgoodaberry is more like it 

and don't forget zack in your props


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Clean. /Done!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

should i mention...
- stock sway still in
- no notching
- fender liners in
- unmodified strut bushing


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

very hot!








one of the very few mk5's i like.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i'm not surprised. stupid R32 suspension. i still dont get the sway though, it should somehow hit either the axles, or the control arms... but w/e..it worked...


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

wow looks really good!!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

The endlinks on the sway have got to be super long, I know jeff's were on his mk4 R. Yeah the R guys have it made w/ no notching, sways in arghhh!
Looks like a job well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnnyvonswanson (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hardeeharhar








we should have another r32 coming over after h20 so maybe not


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (GRRRR32)*

yea notching and removing sway bar is not necessary>>>heres my work in progress


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (romjetta02)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I didnt see it anywhere or I'm blind
what kit or setup is on the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

i guess i could do that








what we did for mike's car:
front - aerosports over existing fk silverline x's, upper perch removed
rear - inverted air house 2's with lower cups and slim top mounts, offset and retains stock spring mounts and rubber bushing.
management - fbi digital gauge (with hidden mount in ashtray), eai 7 switch chrome box (installed euro cupholder and modified to fit), easy street manifold valves, 2x viair 400c's, 2x parker water traps, 5 gal aluminum tank, 2 gal air lift tank, 1/4" line to bags, 3/8" lines inside, all metal air lift fittings
also painted the front grille black, installed ecs 5mm spacers, and the aforementioned euro cupholder. 
trimmed the trunk in black naugahyde for daily duty, and am working on a show setup. (grey, that's all i'll say)
everything is removable and could be put back to stock/accessed easily.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very Impressive Jason you kats do good work!


----------



## slowest6 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

sick i love it!


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (slowest6)*

Awesome work. That looks awesome.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (00boraslow)*

Looks great, better in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

So hot!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Nunzo, why didnt you use easy streeth management with the manifolds???


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Nunzo, why didnt you use easy streeth management with the manifolds??? 

I am going to go out on a limb and say money.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Nunzo, why didnt you use easy streeth management with the manifolds??? 


because you don't have to








it does make for a wiring nightmare, but enables you to run any controller/gauge you want. we did a mk4 with a 5-switchbox and viair round gauges, and a b6 a4 with a 7-switchbox and the fbi gauge
we gave mike a few options and the associated price adders, and from the beginning he expressed the desire to keep things hidden. the es controller is nice and all (i run one), but it's hard to mount stealth in a mk5. he likes the eai switchbox, it actually fits perfectly in a euro cupholder and locks down via the valet key nub.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_because you don't have to








it does make for a wiring nightmare, but enables you to run any controller/gauge you want. we did a mk4 with a 5-switchbox and viair round gauges, and a b6 a4 with a 7-switchbox and the fbi gauge
we gave mike a few options and the associated price adders, and from the beginning he expressed the desire to keep things hidden. the es controller is nice and all (i run one), but it's hard to mount stealth in a mk5. he likes the eai switchbox, it actually fits perfectly in a euro cupholder and locks down via the valet key nub. 

Oh i know u dont have to.. i was jsut wondering.. cant wait to see it!! BDA-Air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

This is all very cute.
A very hungover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this thread and the resulting .:R even if Nunz is a kiddie toucher.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah i've had nothing but positive results with running the ES manifolds (except for this one which our distrib swapped out no problem in 2 days), less fittings, less chance for leaks, quality built, easy to mount. a little pricey but less headaches.

slowly turning into bda-industries







. we'll have shirts and other random **** for sale, we've been refinishing wheels, making wheels, doing air, blah blah blah


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (l3lacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3lacksheepsquad* »_This is all very cute.
A very hungover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this thread and the resulting .:R even if Nunz is a kiddie toucher.


we'll see who's being touched at h20


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_slowly turning into bda-industries







. we'll have shirts and other random **** for sale, we've been refinishing wheels, making wheels, doing air, blah blah blah

good to hear ur growing and expanding... 
I'm starting small with just air shiz for now... 
and yeah manifolds are way easier, i agree, more compact, and clean. but twice as much money.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
good to hear ur growing and expanding... 
I'm starting small with just air shiz for now... 
and yeah manifolds are way easier, i agree, more compact, and clean. but twice as much money. 


growing and expanding, lol. just trying to pay for fun stuff so the wife don't get pisssed


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
growing and expanding, lol. just trying to pay for fun stuff so the wife don't get pisssed

yeah same here..


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah i've had nothing but positive results with running the ES manifolds (except for this one which our distrib swapped out no problem in 2 days), less fittings, less chance for leaks, quality built, easy to mount. a little pricey but less headaches.

slowly turning into bda-industries







. we'll have shirts and other random **** for sale, we've been refinishing wheels, making wheels, doing air, blah blah blah

you hiring?


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

step in line


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_step in line









Nunz, you covering relocation costs?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (l3lacksheepsquad)*

From this evening
















Thanks again Jason and Zach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

LOVE IT http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I used to like the brushed grill on the MK5's but I think I've had a change of heart since I've seen your car. Lovin the black grill!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Mike just wanted to say it was a pleasure working with you. I personally fell in love with your car while working on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_LOVE IT http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I used to like the brushed grill on the MK5's but I think I've had a change of heart since I've seen your car. Lovin the black grill!

same here! but that black is sexy!








car looks great!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mike just wanted to say it was a pleasure working with you. I personally fell in love with your car while working on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah man i'll be bringing the wife's gti in for the BDA treatment


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks great!
Great work guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_From this evening
















Thanks again Jason and Zach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










AWESOME plate


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Pics by Lower_it!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks so sick. i'm still wondering what this "show" setup is.. good work guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

the show trunk is the same style trim pieces, but a different material, different detailing, and imho, a little more fitting to the theme of mike's car.

i did the black one to provide him with a durable, dailyable trunk. incase he wanted to toss some crap back there.


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: low enough for an r32? ([email protected])*

came out awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: low enough for an r32? ([email protected])*


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: low enough for an r32? (durteeclean)*


----------

